# Sci Fi HD and USA HD Uplinked !!!



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Sci Fi HD and USA HD are Uplinked to Dish Network:

here is the Link to the News:

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

USA HD on Channel 9431 and Sci-Fi HD on Channel 9432

Here is the Link:

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

space86 said:


> Sci Fi HD and USA HD are Uplinked to Dish Network:
> 
> here is the Link to the News:
> 
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


Yeah there is some buzz that they may be lit up on friday before charlie chat, if not then next week. I hope it's by monday, they are reshowing all three Tin Man's... Now all I need is FX before Rescue Me starts (got a while) and I'll be one happy camper.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=111688


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

Way cool!


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool for me too! When comparing E* vs D*, there were only two channels missing from E* that I cared about (FX-HD and USA-HD). E* is looking good!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

If Nip/Tuck is in HD (I haven't ventured into the D* forum to find out) then FXHD will be a VERY welcome addition!! !devil12: (except maybe for the surgery scenes :barf: )


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bobukcat said:


> If Nip/Tuck is in HD (I haven't ventured into the D* forum to find out) then FXHD will be a VERY welcome addition!! !devil12: (except maybe for the surgery scenes :barf: )


Yes, it's in HD on FX.


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> If Nip/Tuck is in HD (I haven't ventured into the D* forum to find out) then FXHD will be a VERY welcome addition!! !devil12: (except maybe for the surgery scenes :barf: )


:lol: Gorgeous scenery on Nip/tuck! Err, well not including the surgery scenes :eek2:


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Hopefully SciFi will re-air Tin Man in HD after its up. Glad to see USA coming too, now if we can get FX . 

Hopefully no strech-o-vision on these three.


----------



## satex (Sep 7, 2006)

well Tin Man wasn't really in HD it was SD Letterbox but still looked great!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would say ( for future exiting after reading such reports ) - the news show changes in SYSTEM TABLES, not real UPLINK video/audio signals of corresponding channels.

We discussed it many times, but ppl willing to see something real far behind, when there are only words [data in SI tables].



space86 said:


> Sci Fi HD and USA HD are Uplinked to Dish Network:
> 
> here is the Link to the News:
> 
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

Any info on turn-ons?


----------

